# Co-Angler needed for Ohio division Bassmaster weekend warrior series



## mbarr42 (Jul 21, 2006)

Need Co-Angler link for bassmaster weekend series, if anyone is interested pelase reply as soon as possible because i would like to get entered very soon.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

What's up Marcus, it's Reeves.

Send me a link to the schedule.


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

i am very interested.


----------



## mbarr42 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey mike if you go to the ABA website and click on the BWS link you will find the ohio division schedule there. whats up buddy i have not talked to you for awhile.


----------



## mbarr42 (Jul 21, 2006)

matthewX shoot me an email ([email protected]) or call me at 614-562-6893. i am looking for a link for all the ohio divison tourney's. if still interested let me know. thanks.

Marcus


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

This should be a good trail to fish this year. With the payout that they have it will be a good trail to get into.I am linked already with someone else but others should be looking for a boater like yourself to link with. Should be a good year traveling as a group to keep cost down.The lakes that are going to be fished is what got me into this. Good luck


----------



## mbarr42 (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah i am excited about this season and the lakes that the BWS events are held on. if you come across anybody looking to link send them my way.


----------



## mbarr42 (Jul 21, 2006)

I am still looking for a co-angler for the ohio division . like he said below the payouts will be very good this year as triton has pulled out of the pro sponsorship area and filtered money down to us weekend fisherman. the numbers will be way up this year and the payouts should be awesome, especially with the contingency money available. If anyone is interested in linking let me know asap so we can get signed up for the tournaments and start making travel plans.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Have you fished as a co-angler on this trail or one like it? If so how was the experience? Just wanting to know cause I will be fishing this trail but do not need a link I have one. Thanks,just looking for info.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I fished several events last year as a boater. I can tell you that I personally am helpful and want to see my non boater do well. I know several of the boaters that fish the series and they are great guys that know how to fish. Look me up at the Buckeye Lake event and say hi.

Rob


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah I am sure a lot of guys will treat the non boater well but have heard some good stories.If you know what I mean, just curious of what to expect. I will look you up at buckeye. Simon


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

A little off track of the thread- but still very much a part of being a co-angler.

I "play by ear" as a registered boater for any event on how my co's day goes, maybe some pointed tips for those looking to sign up.

I have been known to use yellow duck tape for co's to not cross...I also have been known to sacrafice the entire final hour just to help get a co stuck...it depends greatly. 

Ask Jeff Domonkos who won the Stren Erie co event couple years ago- then ask the guy I had the day before him...two very different answers  

I love a co who truly fishes from the rear- they usually put a hurt on me too. They work all the stuff I miss while directing most of their efforts to the stern. They pay attention, usually offer a sandwich, keep their negativity to themselves, dont make suggestions, smile and offer too much for gas money.

I despise a co who fights for the front end casts (tries, then we have a talk) has little positive to say, feels as though and expresses they should be running the boat and could be winning otherwise, cheaps out on offerings ( I rarely take them anyhow), is unprepared and expects a guided tour in which they usually hint to the next guy the following day on what you were doing.

The first guy- I'll break my neck to make it happen for them, often it does. The second guy- he's usually tucking tail and complaining his lack of success on the boater (me) later calling me daddy after a spanking.

Bottomline- if I'm paying for the front of the boat- my day is on me, the guy in the back needs to make the best of it and enter as a boater/pro to fully appreciate himself the next time around.

I've loved co's and made great friends- I also had to let some of them walk quickly away... 

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I fished the Mosquito event last season as a co-angler and had a great experience. Reel Man was even nice enough to let me do some prefishing with them the day before. 

My boater was awesome and we had a great time despite not really getting on any fish. I have, however, heard a few horror stories about the boaters who would have made it quite difficult to spend an entire day on the water.

The best thing that I can say is to be curteous. Watch your casts...some guys don't mind if you cross that "imaginary" line (1/2 of the boat). Try to minimize your tackle. This is the hardest part for me because I have a very specific system for my tackle...but you have to limit yourself in most cases. Learn to be a versatile fisherman because yo have no say so regarding spots...just nod your head and smile! Theres no use in making the whole day uncomfortable because you want to go flippin' instead of carolina riggin' all day. In my case, my boater was from out of town and prefished for a few days prior to the event. When I met him I explained that we were fishing my home lake. Around noon with only 1 keeper between us, he asked for some suggestions...but I didn't bring anything up before he asked.

Hope this helps with any reservations you may have been having...all in all, I would say that the experience is invaluable.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info fellas, hopefully I don't draw nip on one of his bad and ugly days.Or anyone else for that matter.Thanks for being truthfull and I will respect whoever I am behind as long as they dont get mad when I catch the fish.(wishfull thinking never hurts)


----------



## shoaf06 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for giving me a better idea on what to expect this summer as a non boater. I understand that being truthfully and easy going is a good way to start my season off. I'm looking forward to learning the ropes and enjoying the experience as the first weekend at buckeye lake rolls around.


----------

